# Do otocinclus eat green dust algae?



## Aqua Hero (6 Jun 2015)

Do otocinclus eat green dust algae of the glass walls


Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (6 Jun 2015)

Not once it gets really hard. You shouldn't buy fish to cure a problem in your tank, you need to get to the cause of it if you want it to stop.

GDA is too much light.


----------



## Aqua Hero (6 Jun 2015)

I grew it on purpose cause I thought they eat it. I did scrap off a bit and it came off really easy. It's not even green it's brown. 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (6 Jun 2015)

You sure it's not diatoms? If so, yes they do eat that.


----------



## Aqua Hero (6 Jun 2015)

wait it could be. can diotoms grow on glass

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Hero (6 Jun 2015)

tam said:


> You sure it's not diatoms? If so, yes they do eat that.


yes it is diatoms, nice i will continue to grow it so that there will be food for the ottos.


----------



## Sk3lly (6 Jun 2015)

Aqua Hero said:


> yes it is diatoms, nice i will continue to grow it so that there will be food for the ottos.


They can survive on the biofilm on all surfaces, plants, equipment and hardscape in the aquarium. I do not believe they need algae grown for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

